# Why some of us can't stop eating



## awhites1 (Oct 1, 2010)

Some of you may have already known the following information, but I recently came across it and thought it was interesting.

This might be totally useless information to most of us. We're not doctors and knowing the following information only helps some people understand why they're overweight and eat so much. 

It's just in part a scientific explanation of what Fatbastard in Austin Powers referred to as a "vicious cycle".

Leptin is a hormone that plays a key role in regulating energy intake and energy expenditure, including appetite and metabolism. It is one of the most important adipose derived hormones. In laymens terms- it's a hormone that is produced from body fat. Leptin signals the brain to stop feeling hungry. However certain coditions can cause people to become desensitized to leptin which causes the failure of a important hormone in regulating hunger.

This isn't true in all cases obviously but is important to understand that many obese or overweight people this is why you can't stop eating.

With that said, maybe start a rigourous routine of amphetamine and stimulant abuse and hang out at the gym or your dealers house until a solution to this problem comes up.

Leptin - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

What is leptin resistance? | Ask Dr. Oz


----------



## vortrit (Oct 1, 2010)

awhites1 said:


> Some of you may have already known the following information, but I recently came across it and thought it was interesting.
> 
> This might be totally useless information to most of us. We're not doctors and knowing the following information only helps some people understand why they're overweight and eat so much.
> 
> ...



Surely their are better ways to deal with a problem with that like Eating order support groups. If this is a valid medical condition aren't their medications out there to help with this type of condition?


----------



## awhites1 (Oct 1, 2010)

thats the thing, I vaguely remember hearing about them identifying a gene involved with this a few years ago. Really and trully it applies specifically to obese and overweight people, but the principles apply to everyone.

Yes they're building from this knowledge to look for ways to correct it but don't get me started on the shortcomings of the medical industry and drug companies.

From the moment we had that first cupcake when we were 2 years old our brains shot off a host of chemicals from the pleasure center or our brains. This center over powers even genetic signals that we're full and causes addiction. It should be shut down by the leptin hormone but we either build a resistance to it or as mentioned the brain cuts off the signal b/c the pleasure center of the brain acts stronger.

Some people just have bad genetics, and it takes old fashioned dieting and self control to overcome it. Sucks to be an endomorph.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 1, 2010)

It almost sounds as if eating is a drug to some people. I don't know that much about leptin but this whole subject is as very interesting to me. 

I should have guessed as well with the medical industry and medications. I used to work with a girl who took a medication to lose weight and it ended up messing her whole system up. I think somehow it made her lungs slowly start to fill with water and it ended up killing her. The funny thing about it was that she wasn't even overweight.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 1, 2010)

Not that it's of interest to you but I'm pretty sure this is the medication she was taking.

Fen-phen


----------



## vortrit (Oct 1, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


>



That would be funny if I were looking for sympathy. The point I was trying to make was about the medical industry.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 1, 2010)




----------



## vortrit (Oct 1, 2010)

^ You two do know that this is a section for adults? ^


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 1, 2010)

vortrit said:


> ^ You two do know that this is a section for adults? ^


 then what are u doing here


----------



## vortrit (Oct 1, 2010)

The Situation said:


> then what are u doing here



You are not funny. Now go back to the sandbox and play.


----------



## suprfast (Oct 1, 2010)

It has been a way of survival. You eat to store as much as possible because your body is afraid this could be the last meal for some time.  

Granted this goes back to stone-age days when we would hunt our food supply, not knowing when you would be able to spear your next meal.  

Problem is that this is still part of our body's natural cycle and we have it too easy to find food.

In other words, control your diet past what your body wants.  In very very rare cases people have been known to be diagnosed with a rare disease(i forgot what it is called) that does not trigger the brain knowing that it is full.  You will eat yourself to death if it is not controlled.


----------



## LAM (Oct 4, 2010)

IMO problems with the endocrine system would probably be the smallest contributor to the current weight gain trends in industrialized countries.  I think in the future we will see simple sugars, etc. as being the ultimate cause.  it must cause some type of signaling in the brain that's like crack.  people tend to binge on carbs  based on simple sugars the most then when they are depleted move on to other items in the house, etc.

leptin would have a greater effect on energy conversion by limiting lipolysis along with lipoprotein lipase (LPL).


----------



## fufu (Oct 5, 2010)

I think some of us can't stop eating because some of us eat foods that really don't do anything to fill you up, they travel through the GI really quick, they are already practically digested! 

People consume way too little protein, fiber and water. If you were to up all three, your appetite would decrease. 

One of the main differences between "real" food and "junk" food, is that junk food can be enjoyed when you aren't hungry. Junk food is so crave-worthy. I can eat pizza and snickers anytime, even if I just had a big meal. Junk food is like a drug. There is no way I can stomach 6 ounces of chicken breast after eating a big meal.


----------



## fufu (Oct 5, 2010)

Then there is the big factor of self control. The American society glorifies gluttony. Food is available _everywhere_, and we aren't expected to deny it, we are encouraged to partake.

Then there is the factor of evolutionary behavior...for most of the history of mankind, food was no where as available as it is now. We are programmed to capitalize on food availability, our survival depends on it. Attempting to curb, or reprogram a basic evolutionary behavior that stems from survival is no easy task. 

This is where education comes in, education on nutrition and physiology is necessary for people wanting to be healthy. Self awareness is the key to a healthy lifestyle. We have to use our "higher" mental powers, supersede the animalistic and emotional connections with food to an extent.

Key word being extent.


----------



## MDR (Oct 5, 2010)

vortrit said:


> It almost sounds as if eating is a drug to some people. I don't know that much about leptin but this whole subject is as very interesting to me.
> 
> I should have guessed as well with the medical industry and medications. I used to work with a girl who took a medication to lose weight and it ended up messing her whole system up. I think somehow it made her lungs slowly start to fill with water and it ended up killing her. The funny thing about it was that she wasn't even overweight.



I think you have a real point here.  Many equate food with feelings from early childhood.  It is very much like a drug to some who are conditioned to see a food splurge as a reward.  I love food, and I love to eat a lot, but the lesson I learned pretty early on is that I hate being a fatass even more.  I was a chubby kid through much of grade school, and my savior was to learn about food and get involves in sports-especially weight training.  I eat a pretty lean diet these days, but I still enjoy the occasional splurge.  When I was young, it was all about being good at sports, and realizing at about 5th grade that girls don't generally like fat guys.  Minus those motivations, I might have stayed fat for life.  Vanity isn't entirely a bad thing.  taking pride in how you look helps many people like me overcome the tendency to overeat.

Sorry to hear about the experience of your female friend.  The amount of pressure on young women in this area is staggering, and I think all the illness and body image issues are emblematic of this societal pressure on women.  hard to find a woman who hasn't been affected in one way or another.


----------



## LAM (Oct 5, 2010)

fufu said:


> Then there is the big factor of self control. The American society glorifies gluttony. Food is available _everywhere_, and we aren't expected to deny it, we are encouraged to partake.
> 
> Then there is the factor of evolutionary behavior...for most of the history of mankind, food was no where as available as it is now. We are programmed to capitalize on food availability, our survival depends on it. Attempting to curb, or reprogram a basic evolutionary behavior that stems from survival is no easy task.
> 
> ...



I think you are right about the self control thing.  a lot of people that I know that overeat, have a general unhealthy diet, etc. basically have a complete lack of self-discipline..


----------

